# Clenbuterol vs Albuterol



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

Just curious, anybody try albuterol as a thermo and want to comment on it vs clen? Clen is tried and true and definitely works, but is albuterol a good substitute with possible better fat loss or less sides?

Clenbuterol vs. Albuterol

Anthony Roberts wrote that apparently so I'm kinda curious. Do any of our sponsors carry albuterol as a research chem?


----------



## SFW (Aug 19, 2011)

Personally, i like albuterol more than clen. There are Less sides all around using albuterol. You almost certainly wont shake on it but thats not to say it isnt effective. Its more ephedrine like in terms of how it feels. Kinda crisp, clean, not jiterry. Yes, albuterol is very effective and "feels" better than clen.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> Personally, i like albuterol more than clen. There are Less sides all around using albuterol. You almost certainly wont shake on it but thats not to say it isnt effective. Its more ephedrine like in terms of how it feels. Kinda crisp, clean, not jiterry. Yes, albuterol is very effective and "feels" better than clen.



But how was your actual weight loss compared to clen? Clen I dropped like 10 lbs in 3-4 weeks without heavy cardio so I'm curious to see if albuterol can match or beat clen. seems like clen is one of the hardest to find research chems at the right dosage so i might make the switch to albuterol and pray it's dosed correctly.


----------



## SFW (Aug 19, 2011)

^ Maybe 85% in terms of comparable results. Thats not to say you should use 15% more. I def wouldnt. BUT....Ive seen a person i know given 5 back to back albuterol treatments for asthma. Nothing adverse except a 160 bpm heartrate. And based on my own experience, it just feels so much better. The extra strength of clen isnt worth the discomfort.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks SFW, very helpful information. I might try it next cutting cycle.


----------



## Walnutz (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with SFW, the extra strength of clen is not worth it.  

I go with albuterol every time.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 19, 2011)

SFW how do you run albuterol? 
I usualy go for 3 doses of 16mg, every 2-3 hours last dose at 16 o clock so I don't have problem with sleeping. 

32mg at once gives me shakes 

BTW I use sustained release tablets.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 19, 2011)

I am thinking about using clen again, and I was curious as to which sponsor you guys like the best? I used clen before from an old sponsor called ag-guys, and once or twice I got burned when their clen was grossly underdosed.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

I've used EP and CEM. Both were good and gave me the shakes/jitters/increased heart beat right off the bat. DO NOT USE DROPPERS. That's how I nearly gave myself a heart attack. Start at about 80mg daily and ramp up to 140mg @ 215lbs/6'.



Dannie said:


> SFW how do you run albuterol?
> I usualy go for 3 doses of 16mg, every 2-3 hours last dose at 16 o clock so I don't have problem with sleeping.
> 
> 32mg at once gives me shakes
> ...



Is dosing protocol the same with a research liquid? Most research companies dose 6mg/ml so I'd have to take 5ml a day? That's a pretty large amount...


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 19, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I am thinking about using clen again, and I was curious as to which sponsor you guys like the best? I used clen before from an old sponsor called ag-guys, and once or twice I got burned when their clen was grossly underdosed.



I have some from RUI on the way now but I have never tried Clen I will let you know the results as soon as I get it


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

I've used RUI as well. They're also GTG altho pretty damn expensive.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 19, 2011)

Does albuterol show up as methamphetamine on a drug test?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 20, 2011)

Albuterol is awesome, Clen results without the shakes, sleeplessness, sweats, and crazy heart rate. I saw as good results with moderately dosed albuterol as i do with moderate dosing of clen (20-24mg/day alb vs. 100-120mcg/day clen) .. I also noticed some headaches and light-headedness with clen that was non-existent with albuterol, the only downside is that you cant really determine how accurately research albuterol is dosed as compared to clen which you'll know by the first couple doses (cause you wont 'feel' alb like you will clen)



Call of Ktulu said:


> Does albuterol show up as methamphetamine on a drug test?



no, it shouldnt show up as meth - I actually took probation drug tests while on clen / albuterol / ECA (at different times, don't worry) and never had one come up even partially positive


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 21, 2011)

What sponsors here sell albuterol and how do I dose it?


----------



## brundel (Aug 21, 2011)

Albuterol is my favorite. I always add it to cutting cycles.
I also use it ( a few pumps) during training.


----------



## tballz (Aug 22, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> What sponsors here sell albuterol and how do I dose it?



CEM Products sells it.  And it's good stuff.

Start off at 6mg in the morning.  If you don't react to badly on it then take another 6mg later but make sure it's awhile before bedtime.  The max dose I've gone up to is 24mg/day.


----------



## teddykgb29 (Aug 22, 2011)

cem sells both, tried albuterol and I like it, I just prefer clen, works better for me don't get any bad side effects.


----------

